# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 21 - 25 February 2011

## Perdita

EP: 7540 Monday 21 February 2011 19:30 â 20:00 

Sunita is devastated as Dev makes a shocking confession. 
Nick contemplates his future in Weatherfield. 
An anxious Faye arrives for her first stay at the Windassesâ. 

*** 

EP: 7541 Monday 21 February 2011 20:30 â 21:00 

Steve drops a bombshell on Lloyd after a night out at the casino. 
Tyrone breaks down as Julie helps him grieve. 
Sunita is horrified to discover the extent of Devâs predicament. 

*** 

EP: 7542 Thursday 24 February 2011 20:30 â 21:00 

Steve remains torn between Lloyd and Dev. 
Owen seeks revenge when Eileen incurs his wrath. 
Julie panics as she wakes with no memory of the night before. 

*** 

EP: 7543 Friday 25 February 2011 19:30 â 20:30 

Dev and Sunita are baffled by a mysterious windfall. 
Owen delights in reporting Eileenâs fraud to the police. 
Maria announces sheâs leaving as David gets promoted at the salon. 

*** 

EP: 7544 Friday 25 February 2011 2030 â 21:00 

The factory girls are stunned as Eileen is arrested for fraud. 
Carla makes Maria an offer she canât refuse. 
Steve frets as Dev resolves to contact the police.

----------

crystalsea (15-02-2011), Dazzle (09-02-2011), LalaGaga (08-02-2011), lizann (08-02-2011), tammyy2j (15-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Tyrone breaks down as Julie helps him grieve.


Wonder who dies???

----------


## Perdita

I think he is going to grieve about Jack, Molly and little Jack not being his son...he has not really had time to come to terms with all of the events that happened in the past couple of months

----------


## alan45

You could be right although I was kind of hoping it was his horrible mother

----------


## lizann

I wish Nick would leave he could take Tracey with him

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2011), tammyy2j (15-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

The Windass family's adoption plans gather pace in the coming days as Faye arrives at their home for an overnight stay.

When Faye turns up at the house, there's nerves all round as the youngster appears to be in a subdued mood, while Anna and Eddie are also feeling more than a little nervous.

As Faye's surly attitude continues, Anna and Eddie are clearly struggling to break the ice. However, Gary proves an unlikely source of support for his parents when his arrival at the house helps everyone to relax.

In the end, though, Faye's visit has Anna worrying that she's not cut out for adoption after all. Is the dream over, or can the Windasses be persuaded that they have what it takes?





These scenes air 21st Feb

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

21st Feb 7-30pm

Dev is experiencing money woes as he's been refused a loan and Owen is chasing for payment on refurbishing the shop. 

However, Sunita's confused as she assumed the insurance would cover the rebuild. But Dev has some shocking news for her…

Meanwhile, Nick drowns his sorrows. Knowing he's lost Leanne for good, he plans to get out of Weatherfield.

Elsewhere, Steve tells Lloyd that he can't repay Streetcars yet; Faye's visit to the Windasses gets off to a bad start; Julie decides that Tyrone needs her help; and Becky and Cheryl tell Steve and Lloyd they want a night out at the casino.

21st feb 8-30pm

As Dev drowns his sorrows in the pub, he admits his insurance mistake to Steve and the fact that he's broke. When he mentions the money lost in the looting, Steve is plagued with guilt.

Later, at the casino, Steve's distracted by Dev's plight but wins big, walking away with Â£5,000. Becky's on a high and Lloyd's pleased Steve will now be able to repay Streetcars, but Steve tells Lloyd that there's something else he needs to do with the money…

Meanwhile, Anna's upset by Faye's sulky attitude as she fails to break the ice. It's not until Gary arrives that she starts to relax, leaving Anna worried that she's not cut out for adoption.

Elsewhere, Julie's on a mission to sort out Tyrone's life, and Gail and Audrey try to persuade Nick to stay on the street.

Thursday 24th

Steve's in turmoil as Lloyd demands that he pay the casino winnings into the Streetcars account. Owen, meanwhile, has downed tools at the shop until Dev pays for the work he's done so far. 

Having made his decision, Steve nervously places the cash in an envelope and heads out. What will he do?

Meanwhile, Sunita tries to blackmail Owen into finishing the shop with her knowledge about his unpaid VAT bills, as suggested by Eileen. This prompts Owen to take action. Taking Jason's house keys, he slips into the Grimshaws' and rifles through Eileen's drawers, eventually finding the paperwork. But when Rosie arrives home, is Owen about to be caught in the act?

Elsewhere, Julie's motherly attitude becomes too much for Tyrone, and David horrifies Gail and Audrey with stories of Candy - a cage dancer he's met in Tenerife who he claims to be in love with

25th Feb 7-30pm

Sunita and Dev are stunned to find an envelope containing Â£5,000 and a note simply saying 'sorry'. Lloyd, meanwhile, is furious as Steve explains what he's done. 

In turmoil, Steve's about to tell Becky but the Alahans arrive, claiming that they need to talk something through with friends. The pair then explain that the looter has returned the money and it's clearly someone they all know. Becky and Steve are left reeling as Sunita and Dev discuss calling the police…

Meanwhile, Joy's solicitor turns up on the street as Fiz has missed a signature in the paperwork. However, it's Julie who spots him. As she insists there's nobody called Colin Fishwick living on Coronation Street, is the Stapes' crime about to be discovered?

Elsewhere, Owen's buzzing as he files his accounts before calling the police to report a case of fraud; Frank arrives at the factory to check on his trial order; and Maria gets sick of working with David at the salon - will she be tempted when Carla offers her a job as her PA?

25th Feb 8-30pm

Using the documents he stole back from Eileen's, Owen tells the police that Eileen has been embezzling money from the business. 

Later, Eileen's stunned when the police come calling and she denies any wrongdoing. But with all the evidence against her, will Eileen be forced to confess to her real crime?

Meanwhile, as Becky awaits her arrest, the Alahans debate their next move. When Becky suggests to Steve that they should run, he grows concerned by her manic state. Steve urges his wife not to do anything rash before heading to the Alahans. Will he drop a bombshell?

Elsewhere, Fiz is worried to hear that Julie sent Joy's solicitor away and goes to see Ben. He's suspicious after Julie told him the Fishwicks don't live at Number 5. Fiz lies that Julie is a nutcase, but will Ben believe her?

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2011), tammyy2j (15-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Fiz is acting more like John all the time

----------


## alan45

> Fiz is acting more like John all the time


When you lie down with dogs you wake up with fleas

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Simon Gregson has teased the latest twist to the soap's looting storyline.

As previously revealed, Steve and Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly) are set to face more personal drama when Steve decides to use winnings from a night out in a casino to pay back the money which Becky stole from Dev and Sunita Alahan's corner shop on the night of the tram crash.

"Steve wins Â£5k," Gregson told Soaplife. "Lloyd thinks he's going to get the loan back and Becky thinks she's going to go out and buy a new pair of Ugg boots." 

However, he revealed that Steve leaves the cash in an envelope with a 'Sorry' note for Dev and Sunita - who quickly come to talk to Steve and Becky about it.

"They say they need to talk with friends and tell them the looter has returned the money and it's clearly someone they know," he teased. "And they discuss calling the police. Becky's manic and Steve's terrified she's going to do a runner." 

Asked if Steve would take the blame for his wife's actions, he added: "Well, he knows Becky would go down for a long time if she got caught doing something like that. Basically, they're in a bit of a mess."

----------


## Brucie

http://channelhopping.onthebox.com/2...=7&gallery=247

Link to pictures from next week's shows - Onthebox.com is a useful tv website.

----------

Perdita (17-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

Steve and Beckys big win

----------


## Perdita

DESPERATE Fiz Stape sinks to a new low as she continues her fraudulent attempts to get her hands on a dead woman's cash. 

The Corrie redhead, played by Jennie McAlpine, manages to convince a solicitor she should benefit from Joy Fishwick's will by adopting the family name. 

But viewers will see her lose her nerve when quizzed by a bank cashier as she tries to pocket the money - risking ARREST if she is caught. 

The dramatic scenes are due to be aired at the end of this month. 

Fiz, driven to the edge by money worries, has been posing as Fiz Fishwick after her killer husband John took on the identity of his late pal Colin Fishwick to secure a teaching job. 

She began the deception to lay claim to the inheritance of tragic Joy - Colin's mum who died in January - played by Doreen Mantle. Fiz is in urgent need of money with her baby daughter Hope fighting for her life and hubby John in a psychiatric hospital. 

The Sun

----------

